# Mini Drill Press - Table



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

This is an example of over-kill on a small table. Took ideas from many places and came up with the following product. The pics are some of the fabrication sequence.
May need to do 2 or 3 posts as I think we can only upload 10 pics at a time. I have 24 for you all.
Jim


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

More


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Last 4


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Looking good, keep up the good work.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Jim, good looking drill press table. I made something similar only not quite as elaborate. Nice job!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Jim, what size drill press is this? and Excellent photo shoot. Harry wood be proud.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job, Jim! Very nice.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Dave,
The throat distance is 4" which makes it an 8" drill press. Thus the name "mini".
Jim


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Drill press size?*

Thanks Jim. Looks like what I need for my "mini."


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice looking table my only comment or suggestion is make sure your throat opening is large enough in case you want to tilt the table on a 45 degree. I made one and cut the opening to small and could not tilt my table so I had to remove it and recut the opening a little bigger.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

I love the how-to step-by-steps on here, they are great!

A question I have is do you put the auxilary table on after you've set the height because it looks like the crank to raise and lower the metal table would hit the new table (sorry if that's confusing).


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

That's a smart idea and very well done


----------

